# Vacuum Sealing for long term storage???Anyone?



## hydrochloride (Apr 23, 2009)

I am looking to vacuum seal for long term storage. Does anyone have a suggestion or tips in this department? I am thinking vaccum bags will crush......?:48:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 23, 2009)

I got one of those vacuum machines where you feed in a roll of plastic.
Works great.
Just took a little practice with soft foods. I can do like berries and they dont get smashed up. Not black or rasp, but blueberries no problem. So I think your safe.
Havent used it in a couple years though. To much hassle to drag out and set up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2009)

I am new to this stuff okay..so here is an experament i am doing..I have taken 3 ounces of freshly cured weed 3 months ago..took 1 gallon green:hubba: ziplock bags for 1 ounce weed..left  air in.(this keeps the buds from smashing..I think).then place in the seal a meal make you own bag..seal both ends..then I put that inside another vaccum bag  and vaccumed seal it shut..feels like a pillow...:rofl:  then placed in a brown bag...rolled and taped shut...it is in cellar untill 2010..check back with me then..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2009)

I just use those half gallon Ball jars with the 2 piece airtight seals.  I bought 6 of them at ace hardware for $10.  I know the traditional use of these jars is long term storage of canned veggies so it ought to work well for buds, too.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 23, 2009)

Get a food saver, name brand. Works perfectly.


----------



## ozman (Apr 23, 2009)

I started using those new ziplock vacum bags,they seem to work great for long time storage so far.I agree I too put mine in bags inside to keep from crushing to much but with the manual vacum pump you can control how much vacum you create in the bag.My 2 cents worth IMHO 




:bolt::bolt:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2009)

If your going for long term storage I would put a desiccant silica pack in with the bud.

The slightest moisture content will mold the bag up.

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Apr 24, 2009)

I have done bud with mine. It compacts the bud a bit and will make a handfull of buds together "brick-like". But whatever. The only thing I didn't dig about it was when opened the bag that was touching the bud was cloudy and sticky with trichs. The seal bags I use aren't smooth. They have a kind of texture to them so once all those trichs are stuck to it there is no scraping them off. They are gone forever.

I thing 4u's idea of a bag withing a bag might be a real good one.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I have done bud with mine. It compacts the bud a bit and will make a handfull of buds together "brick-like". But whatever. The only thing I didn't dig about it was when opened the bag that was touching the bud was cloudy and sticky with trichs. The seal bags I use aren't smooth. They have a kind of texture to them so once all those trichs are stuck to it there is no scraping them off. They are gone forever.
> 
> I thing 4u's idea of a bag withing a bag might be a real good one.


 
so put in a zip-loc then put into the vac bag. problem solved


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2009)

I love my Jars. As Art said. They work great and I have had herb in jars for MONTHS, and they are still fresh and taste great. Doesn't seem to dry out the herb at all.
But, as someone said, moisture content is very critical. If it is too wet, it will turn NASTY. Just "burp" your jars until it is just right, then seal it up and let it be.


----------



## trav_420 (Apr 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I have done bud with mine. It compacts the bud a bit and will make a handfull of buds together "brick-like". But whatever. The only thing I didn't dig about it was when opened the bag that was touching the bud was cloudy and sticky with trichs. The seal bags I use aren't smooth. They have a kind of texture to them so once all those trichs are stuck to it there is no scraping them off. They are gone forever.
> 
> I thing 4u's idea of a bag withing a bag might be a real good one.


 


I have those same bags.  I use jars though.  When my jars get cloudy with trichs, I wash it with isopropyl alcohol for "hash". It should work on the bags.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally use jars for everything, you can get like 12 at wally world for like 7 dollars. It keeps the buds fresh and they don't get bricked together in a bag.


----------



## crozar (Apr 25, 2009)

i never had an ounce stay more then 1 month lol , i dont know how it will feel storeing 200 grams in a bag , :/ you guys scare me with moisture and i dont like to see my future buds being molded , i might store them in zip bags on bags on bags , then check them every 2 weeks , what do you think?


----------



## D3 (May 2, 2009)

I use a food saver, it has a mason jar attachment which removes all air from a jar & gives it a vaccum seal. works great. Vaccum sealing in plastic bags crushes & compresses your bud.


----------



## leafminer (May 2, 2009)

Don't use plastic.
Reasons:
1. The plasticizer chemicals in the plastic leach out and contaminate your bud, over time.
2. More serious: Plastic allows the smell to get out. Therefore you are constantly losing active ingredient. Not only that but dogs can detect a plastic bag of weed easily. That's how many people get caught smuggling, they think plastic seals in the smell. It doesn't! So there you are with your nice long-term store in plastic bags under the floor boards and if a K9 ever goes near your house ... that tail is going to go up.
Glass or metal. Either will be fine. Prefer glass myself. What's wrong with jamjars? That's what I use.
3. Vacuum seal? Makes no difference to keeping it. What will make a difference is temperature! Keep it COOL - I use a refri - and it will last almost for ever.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 2, 2009)

Dude, foodsavers work better than well for long term storage. plus, if you have more than a pound, that is a LOT of glass jars. 

Wash the bags after you seal them, they do not leak or they would not be..."Vaccum Sealed".

Foodsaver bags DO NOT contaminate your bud. No voc's involved, food grade plastic.

...and metal? seriously a bad call to store bud in, no matter how tight it is sealed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> I use a food saver, it has a mason jar attachment which removes all air from a jar & gives it a vaccum seal. works great. Vaccum sealing in plastic bags crushes & compresses your bud.


 


People I send buds to  say diffrent..its all in how you prepair the bags..IMO..you was doing it all wrong:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Don't use plastic.
> Reasons:
> 1. The plasticizer chemicals in the plastic leach out and contaminate your bud, over time.
> 2. More serious: Plastic allows the smell to get out. Therefore you are constantly losing active ingredient. Not only that but dogs can detect a plastic bag of weed easily. That's how many people get caught smuggling, they think plastic seals in the smell. It doesn't! So there you are with your nice long-term store in plastic bags under the floor boards and if a K9 ever goes near your house ... that tail is going to go up.
> ...


 


:rofl:  this too  is Funny..I have used these bags and have sent Buds all over the world..yes  threw customs..Dont recommend it  but  it can be done..No smell gets out..no crushed buds..and in darkness..wheres the bad thing again?


----------



## leafminer (May 3, 2009)

If I put just one bud into a ziplock bag and seal it, even I can smell the bud right through the plastic, and my dog can smell it a mile away. When I had to cross a dog controlled area I would seal in aluminium foil first with glue, then in a plastic bag. Odour can't go through metal.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

...a ziplock bag is NOT vacum sealed is it?
...that's a ziplock baggie, the WORST storage medium.

Tinfoil?
Glue?

What?

VACUUM SEALED. WASH THE BAGS, USE GLOVES.

you will be fine. I also send through the mail this way. Never would even think of tring anything else because it works too perfect...

...and if your buds can crush that easily....than grow better weed.


----------

